# Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€



## klaerchen (20. Juli 2011)

*Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Diesen Brother find ich ja interessant, aber ein Rezensent äußerte sich sehr negativ über die Druckqualität.

Gibt's da noch Alternativen?

Vielen Dank!

Klärchen


----------



## Cuddleman (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Ich möchte dir einige Vorschläge machen, aber ich bin in dieser Hinsicht parteiisch geprägt. 

Ab 152€ im Handel erhältlich.

Langjährige Benutzung mit Canon-Druckern machten mich dazu.

Die Dublexeinheit in meinen Geräten wendet das Blatt selbstständig, und ordnet je nach Auswahl die Seiten von Vorn oder von Hinten beginnend, aber braucht dafür auch seine Zeit.

Die Druckköpfe funktionieren auch mit Fremdfarben und lassen sich rückstandslos mit 60°C heißen Wasser ausspülen (sollte doch mal was eintrocknen/Düsen verstopft sein).

Danach funktionieren diese wie Neu.

Die Sparfunktion speziell zum Schwarz/Weiß-Druck funktioniert sehr gut, mit ordentlicher Lesbarkeit der Dokumente und läßt den Tintenvorrat nicht so schnell schrumpfen.

Die bei mir verwendeten Tintenpatronen haben ein Sichtfenster, oder sind Transparent, so das man ohne Probleme Tinte nachfüllen kann.

Bei Verwendung von Tintengroßbundel ergibt sich nochmal ein großes Sparpotential, welches zu Laserdruckern Gleichwertig, bis sogar Besser ist!

Im Handel erhältliche Chipreseter ermöglichen die immer weitere Verwendung ein und der selben Tintenpatronen, ohne Qualitätseinbusen.

Einzig, zum letzten Satz sei gesagt, man kann schon mal bei Selbstbefüllung bunte Finger bekommen, die mit Tintenentferner und handelsüblicher Seife wieder sauber werden.





Test: Canon Pixma MX860 - Üppiger Kombidrucker im Test - Drucker - PC-WELT
Test: Canon Pixma MX870 im Test - Tinten-Kombi mit Fax - Drucker - PC-WELT
Test: Canon Pixma MX885 im Test - Multifunktionsgerät - Drucker & Mufu - PC-WELT


----------



## klaerchen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Info. Klingt gut, werde mir die Links mal anschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Wenn man da EINE Meinung hat, ist immer die frage, wie es dazu kam: benutzt derjenige vlt. normalerweise 2000€-laserducker? ^^  Wenn Du aber 150€ ausgeben kannst, dann würd ich auch eher das Budget halbwegs ausreizen und keinen für nur 80-90€ holen 


An sich ist Brother ansonsten nämlich nichtn schlecht, Canon ist auch gut - aber auch HP ist inzwischen wieder zu empfehlen, da die Patronen nicht mehr so teuer sind.

Wieviel druckst Du denn so ca. pro Monat? Wäre so was wie LAN/WLAN eine gute Sache? Hast Du einen Saturn oder so in der Nähe? Die haben nämlich oft mal echt gute Angebote, zB den hier gab es da vor einer Weile für 110€: HP OfficeJet Pro 6500 Wireless, Tinte (CB057A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## klaerchen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Also für ich ist der ja gar nicht W-LAN wird nicht benötigt. Hin und wieder sollen aber (einigermaßen) gute Fotos gedruckt werden; so die Vorgabe.
Es gibt nur einen kleinen Elektrofachmarkt, wo auch Drucker angeboten werden. Die Auswahl ist aber rar. Wäre ein Zufall wenn die genau die HPs oder Canons hätten aus euren Vorschlägen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Es gibt halt umheimlich viele bis 150€. Und wenn viel gedruckt wird, sollte man halt genauer berechnen, welche sich lohnen - ansonsten kann man da fast jeden nehmen ^^  

hier noch ein anderer von Canon: Canon PIXMA MX420 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder hier ein Brother mit guten Meinugnen: Brother MFCJ415WG1 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  kriegst Du auch billiger: Brother MFC-J415W, Tinte (MFCJ415WG1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dgcss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Hallöle. Brother ist sooo nicht schlecht. Allerdings gibt es einige Sachen die du beim Kauf eines Brothers beachten solltest.

Kurz nach Garanitie "Locked" sich der Brother meist selbst. diesen kannst du dann via Tastencode wieder freischalten (erhälst du im internet mit anleitung)
Die Brother Drucker verlieren nach ca 1-1 1/2 jahren sehr Rapide Ihre Druckqualität.PS hatte den 115C und den 215 oder 225 MCP
*Ein Fettes Pro ist natürlich das die patronen grademal 1,20 Kosten.*
Manko .... noch nie so schlechte ausgedruckte Foros gesehen wie bei Brother 

Sehr zu empfehlen sind auch die Epson Photo Stylus Produkte. (Ich *war* epson *hasser* und hatte nur negative erfahrungen). aber diese setzen nun auch auf Single Ink und das echt in Foto-Quali.
Manko das Tinten-Pad (Reinigungs-Pad) lässt sich SEHR SCHWER wechseln.(ist auch mein Aktueller  PX 710W)
*Patronen kosten ca 1,40*

HP hat auch meiner Meinung nach die Beste Quali. allerdings würde ich mir nie wieder einen Kaufen an Hand der Tintenpreise die dazu meist noch eine "Komplettkartusche" umfasst.

Cannon ist ein sehr Guter Hersteller. Hatte ich auch sehr gerne. Auch diese Verwenden meist das Single Ink. Allerdings haben meine Letzten 4 Drucker von Cannon sehr schnell an qualität verloren und es kam sehr oft dazu (nach 2 Jahren)  das die Patronen ausgelaufen sind (nicht komplett aber dennoch streifen etc. Jedes mal den Drucker komplett reinigen war nicht schön).
Auch die Druckköpfe (War "damals" so ein weisser oder Schwarzer Block unter den Farben) haben nach 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr gewollt.Diese hätten im nachkauf mehr gekostet wie ein neuer Drucker.
*Tintenpreise ab 90 cent*



> Wenn Du aber 150€ ausgeben kannst, dann würd ich auch eher das Budget halbwegs ausreizen und keinen für nur 80-90€ holen


100% Richtig

-Also wenn du nur ein Drucker mit einer Lebenszeit von 1 bis 2 Jahren einplanst "Reicht" der Brother.*ALLERDINGS ABSOLUT NICHT FÜR FOTOS geeignet.*
-Wenn du auf Qualität setzt würde ich dir eher ein HP setzen
-Wenns gute Qualität und dazu geringe Druckkosten sein sollen, würd ich dir echt Epson empfehlen (Die haben sich echt krass verbessert) Optional auch Cannon

Ich selbst nutze den Epson Stylus Photo PX 710W (ohne Fax). Wenn ich mal Faxen muss, nutze ich den Scanner vom Drucker und sende das fax kostenlos übers Inet.
(weiss ja nicht ob du es gewerblich brauchst. Da ist so ein ausweg natürlich nicht grade die beste Idee)

*Die Patronenpreise richten sich selbstverständlich um kompatibelen Nebenherstellern *(NICHT UM SELBSTNACHFÜLLUNGEN davon halte ich zb Garnichts)*


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*



> HP hat auch meiner Meinung nach die Beste Quali. allerdings würde ich mir nie wieder einen Kaufen an Hand der Tintenpreise die dazu meist noch eine "Komplettkartusche" umfasst.


 
Also den  HP OfficeJet Pro 6500 Wireless habe ich auch. Die sind auch auf Singel Ink umgestiegen. Brauchst also nicht mehr komplette Kartuschen kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

Also, an sich hat jeder Drucker so spätestens ab 80€ auch getrennte Patronen - vlt meint er bei HP mit "komplett" die Sache, dass der Druckkopf in der Patrone ist, so dass die Patronen (früher) immer recht teuer waren? So oder so: bei vielen Modellen sind die inzwischen preiswert, und damit mein ich nicht "15€ pro Patrone ist wenig Geld", sondern den Preis pro Seite - das ist ja da entscheidende


----------



## klaerchen (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche dringend eine Drucker-,Kopier,-Fax-Kombi bis 160€*

So die Herren, wir haben uns für den HP 6500 entschieden. Ich hoffe, daß mein Kunde, als auch ich, zufrieden damit sein werden.


----------

